# Pregnant in Portugal



## Hels34 (Apr 26, 2021)

Hi everyone, 

My husband and i have moved to Viseu District of Portugal recently and i am 15 weeks pregnant. I have a great friend who is helping me navigate the Portuguese healthcare system but i wondered if there are any expats in the area that are also on this journey or have recently given birth?

It would be great to connect! 

Helen✌


----------

